# Matchplay Scoring



## philly169 (May 22, 2012)

Hi all, now this may sound a bit amateur, but I am playing in my first ever singles matchplay event in our club knockouts on Friday evening and I'm a bit nervous about it. One big question I have is how do you score it, obviously it is won on holes so 1 up halved or 1 dn, but how do you write in on the score card, due you both fill out a card or just one?

Is it also true that the lowest handicap plays off scratch and other plays of the difference between the original handicaps?


----------



## sJoe (May 22, 2012)

HI philly ..You'll prob. find a box on the card with these symbols ,,,, W = +       a win
                                                                                           L  = -        a loss
                                                                                           H  = 0       a half
so mark you scores allowing for any strokes and use them against the holes...
and yep the lower handicap plays of scratch and the other player gets what ever the allowance is..Check that for the comp. it can vary..3/4 diff...full allowance....depends..
And Good Luck..


----------



## Foxholer (May 22, 2012)

For each hole.

Mark win as a '+', loss as '-' and halve as '0'.

Or (not used very often)

Mark win as a 'W', loss as 'L' and halve as 'H'

In a separate column (furthest right normally)

Keep running total -  +1; +2; +2; +1 etc. 

Something you should get into the habit of doing is agreeing the scores and Win/Loss/Halve of each hole you walk off the green (or earlier) - as per the announcement in Ryder Cups/WGC Matchplay etc.
It can be very difficult to recreate the scores if you find there's a discrepancy! If you can, write both player's/team's scores down in the usual A, B columns - with the +/0/- in C and Running total in D or 'Points'.


And yes, Highest handicap gets ((Full!!!!) difference between the 2 handicaps) shots - so if handicaps are 12 and 18, the 18 handicapper gets shots on SI 1 to 6. 

Good Luck btw - and enjoy.


----------



## philly169 (May 22, 2012)

So if some one wins the hole and the other doesn't putt out you mark that as a 0 score in player A and what ever the other person B got say a 4, the + or - for you as in if you lost the hole - or won the hole +, then with a running tally in another box?


----------



## Foxholer (May 22, 2012)

philly169 said:



			So if some one wins the hole and the other doesn't putt out you mark that as a 0 score in player A and what ever the other person B got say a 4, the + or - for you as in if you lost the hole - or won the hole +, then with a running tally in another box?
		
Click to expand...

I mark that as a 'blob' (*) for the guy that didn't putt out, otherwise yes.


----------



## philly169 (May 22, 2012)

Cool so blobs are ok, that's what I wanted to check thanks


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 22, 2012)

Yeah no problem picking up once you've lost the hole, speeds up play unless you want to have a chip or putt your choice.
 sure you'll be fine relax enjoy and good luck!


----------



## Fyldewhite (May 22, 2012)

sJoe said:



			Check that for the comp. it can vary..3/4 diff...full allowance....depends..
And Good Luck..
		
Click to expand...

If it's an official club  singles matchplay comp it should be full difference as mandated by CONGU. I'll now retire to a safe distance LOL.


----------



## philly169 (May 22, 2012)

Fyldewhite said:



			If it's an official club  singles matchplay comp it should be full difference as mandated by CONGU. I'll now retire to a safe distance LOL.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it is full, I'm 21 and my opponent is 16, should get a shot on 1-5


----------



## TheJezster (May 22, 2012)

I just write W, L or H on the card where you would normally put the stableford points.  Dont bother with the score on the hole, you dont have to hand the card in so it doesnt actually matter what you write down on it.  You can keep the score in your heads if you want.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 23, 2012)

TheJezster said:



			I just write W, L or H on the card where you would normally put the stableford points.  Dont bother with the score on the hole, you dont have to hand the card in so it doesnt actually matter what you write down on it.  You can keep the score in your heads if you want.
		
Click to expand...

 it won't do any harm  putting the gross score of both  in player a-and-b  boxes on the card,you being  player A. 
so  it will be in black and white.  in case of any disputes . which happens quite often . declare the up or down  score after every hole . good luck . but  it can be a battle of wits.


----------



## jammydodger (May 23, 2012)

If its your first matchplay then definitely get into the habit of keeping tabs on the scores on a scorecard. After a while of this it'll become 2nd nature to just keep the score in your head after agreeing with your oppo after each hole.

 I once had a pairs match that had to go for a ruling with the R&A as there was a major 'argument' about the score. Got a bit tasty.

Good luck


----------

